# She won't eat?



## Gia (Nov 25, 2010)

Gia has been eating Orijen since we brought her home. We recently bought 6 fish and she initially gobbled it up. Two weeks later, she won't eat it. We feed her at the same day...twice per day, two cups each meal. She doesn't touch her breakfast, goes all day on the occasional biscuit and won't eat her dinner. This comes and goes...last two days or so then all is well again. The obvious conclusion is that she doesn't like the food anymore but could it be something else...or normal? We're worried because this is unlike her...


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

If she's otherwise bright and happy in herself, I wouldn't be too concerned. If she's lethargic, is vomiting, has diarrhea, etc. I'd get her to the vet.

Mine eats Orijen too, but I always mix it up with something super. He gets wet dog food with it (NatureDiet), along with something else like scrambled egg, yogurt, table scraps, chicken broth, olive oil, whatever I have handy, really. Not all at the same time, obviously! I just make sure his dinner is varied and something he looks forward to.

Maybe try adding something interesting to the kibble?

When mine was a pup, he would go through phases. Sometimes he ate like a horse and wanted more, and other times just wasn't that interested. Never went for more than a day or two, so I chalked it up to vagaries of a growing pup.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

How old is she? If she has started teething, the hard kibble may be hurting her mouth - try softening it with warm water or salt-free chicken broth. Or the kibble could be smelling stale to her - Sophy would happily eats the first few meals out of a bag, then get progressively less happy with it after a week or so (and a smallish bag of kibble lasts a toy puppy a long, long time!).

But as JE says, pups' eating can vary from day to day.


----------



## chrishenn (Nov 14, 2011)

This sounds just like Spencer!
Some days he just isn't interested in food, other days he will eat his meals no fuss.
He is always so full of energy and happy whether he has eaten or not so i try to not let it stress me out too much, but sometimes it's hard to not worry about them!


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

Theo doesn't like eating his kibble (currently orijen) but he often will eat it if it's part of a game where he has to forage for it. He will eat his raw instinct right away. 
We put the orijen under toys and say find it and he comes and looks for it and then eats it. 
He does not love his kibble and I guess that's understandable given that it's processed and very different from meat.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Lexi is ten months old and is going thru a phase like this also. I feed her two cups in the morning and two cups at night. There are some mornings she will pick a bit and not eat much then come back later and nibble off and on. Some mornings she will eat it straight away. Most of the time she will eat her evening meal at once. She is active and healthy and nothing else seems to be going on. Like JE-UK said chalk it up to being a pup if nothing else is wrong.


----------

